# SIG P250 Range Report



## BrokenArrow

It's an interesting piece of engineering. The rear sight/firing pin/extractor arrangement is very interesting. Have to strip the slide to replace the rear sight (the rear sight is like the firing pin stop on a 1911; the firing pin and extractor go through it). The mainspring is actually contained in the hammer, not the backstrap part of the grip. No locking block; the bbl cams on the takedown lever and slide stop.

The internal frame and grip module are the same for the 9/40/357/45. The slide, bbl, and mags are not. Why you can't chamber the 45 (or the 40/357) in the 9 slide (duh). Some are trying this already!?

It's not as modular as it could be, or I would have made it. For example, if any of the frame rails or the ejector break/chip (not likely, but still possible), you have to replace the whole frame (same for the HKs BTW). All of those parts are easier and cheaper to replace on the sig pro, FNP and S&W M&P.

The price of a new slide/bbl/mag set to convert your frame/grip will be cheaper than a new SIG, but not much, if any, cheaper than a new Glock/XD w/o NS. This convertability feature makes more sense to large departments than the avg user IMO. The local PD (1100 officers) does authorize 9/40/357/45 autos for example. Or somebody has to license/register guns, but wants to change caliber size w/o the hassle of a "new" gun.

This frame/grip feature may give them a pricing edge in huge multi-caliber/gun group buy contracts like the DHS (ICE/CBP/USCG/USS/FAM) did in 2004 (and will again in 2009). Might prompt the DOJ (FBI/DEA/ATF/USMS) to consider the same type. Or not. An agent/agency could switch calibers and/or go from a sub compact to compact to full size w/o changing guns. A subtle distinction which may/may not be significant.

I watched some feds who were used to Glocks and HKs w LEM action try the P250. Some had trouble short-stroking it due to the long reset, but quickly got over it. I did not have that problem since I started out w DA revolvers more than 30 yrs ago and still shoot them; this feels like a very good DA revolver trigger to me. S&Ws JM does some fast n fancy shooting w long reset revolver triggers. I liked it a lot, had no trouble doing good work w it. Works for me.

As accurate and reliable as the best pistols I have shot so far w FMJ and JHPs from Fed/Speer/Win/Magtech/CorBon from 90 - 147 grains.

Has a lot going for it for the military/police market, less for the gamer/competition market. That link is a lot more important in the USA than the rest of the world.


----------



## milquetoast

I take it it's a DA/SA?


----------



## BrokenArrow

DAO. Long stroke w a long reset, but very smooth and light (about 6 pounds).

If you are a short trigger reset Nazi you will hate it. I liked it a lot as is.

FWIW, I was issued the M15, M1911A1, M9, and M11, have lottsa experience w Glocks, XDs, M&Ps, HKs w LEM, SIGs w DAK too.


----------



## milquetoast

In that case, I am _very_ interested. I am going to keep my eye out for one of those! IMO, a light, smooth but long trigger pull is the ideal setup in an autopistol, especially for "non-dedicated personnel."

I'd like to have a pistol that I could hand to my wife or other non-hobbyists in an emergency. No levers. Point and pull. Relatively forgiving of Rule Three violations (like DA revolvers).


----------



## Mike Barham

*BrokenArrow*, thanks for the excellent and informative post. I've seen your writing on many other forums (and maybe even the old, defunct COMTAC "Tactics" list?) and have always enjoyed your factual and real-world presentations. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BrokenArrow

Thanks. I miss the Tactics list...

AZ ANG? Thank you for your service!

I was stationed at DM in Tucson from 80-84; worked Titan missile security. Loved Tucson. Especially rock climbing at Windy Point and skinny dipping in Sabino Canyon...


----------



## Baldy

Welcome Broken Arrow and that was a fine report. :smt1099


----------

